# Preggo Platy: What happened to my fry?



## gretchendog10 (May 16, 2010)

Hi there again~

Okay, so I already posted a thread that was "Maybe pregnant platy?" and got some really good responses. Well, I have another issue with that silly little platy. She got thinner again, but the fry aren't anywhere to be found.

So, last time I posted a video of my platy Hiedi, she was named that because my brother thought she looked a little German ;-), she was a little plump and many of you said she might be pregnant. Today, I looked in the tank and saw that she was much thinner, but I couldn't see any fry at all. 

I know the other fish can eat them, but surely I would notice cute little fishies swimmin' around, right? And also, if the tank is too dirty, can that kill my fry?:fish:

Here's another video of her:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6Y6eTWT2D8

PLEASE IGNORE MY NASTY TANK! MY ALGAE EATER, WALDO, DIED A WEEK AGO :rip: AND WE'RE WORKING ON GETTING A NEW ONE!

Oh, and I think my swordtail might be preggo as well, if you can tell 


THANKS! CIAO, BELLAS!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Very easily, they could have been born while you were sleeping and got eaten. 
But... platy fry are really tiny! Try moving around any decorations in your tank, especially plants, because they'll hide in them. Also try checking the very edges of your tank, because sometimes they will try to get down into the gravel to hide.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Most likley they got eaten. What you can do for the next time is put in some fake plants, bushy ones for the babies to hide in. That is what I do for my guppies and I have so many now. The babies stay in the plants until they are big enough to fend off the other fish, just a tip that has worked for me. And it does look like she gave birth.


----------

